# large indentation in buttock



## ASusan

DS has an indentation in his buttock, sort of where the glut meets the hamstring, I think? It's now too large to call a dimple, and it seems to have gotten larger over the past few months.

I tried googling, but got nowhere (google buttock and dimple - I can't even do this at work). I can't find a pic or discussion or anything that is close to what he seems to have. And yet, if it were smaller - closer to dimple sized - I wouldn't worry a whit abou it.

I plan to make an appt to see our fam doc., but does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sbgrace

Would it be a sacral dimple?
Anything like that in the spinal area needs an MRI to look for tethered cord and the like in my understanding though I'm not entirely sure what you're describing. Most of them will be ok but you want to check to make sure there isn't anything cord related before damage is done as a child grows in my understanding.
KatWrangler on here knows a ton about spinal stuff related to indentations and the like.


----------



## ASusan

I don't think it's a sacral dimple. It's not near the spinal cord or the base of the spine. It's about where the back pocket of your jeans would be - maybe even a little closer to the hip from that.

I did think of sacral dimple. DS has allergy-asthma issues. I looked into it (online, not at the doc yet), but it doesn't seem to the that.


----------



## KatWrangler

So it's at the bottom and not at the top by the spine right?

I would just guess it's a dimple. My DD2 has dimples at the back of both of her shoulders. Cute but strange.


----------



## ASusan

But it's not small(ish) like a dimple. It's a little larger than a golf ball. It feels like some of the muscle is missing (DH disagrees with me on this) or the muscles don't come together right.

Definitely closer to the hip (side) than the spine.


----------



## perl

Has he by chance had a steroid injection? I had one once and had a big dent where there was some muscle atrophy at the site of the injection. It was weird. Didn't hurt or feel weird or anything - just looked strange. Eventually it went away (or filled out).


----------



## Peacemamalove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
So it's at the bottom and not at the top by the spine right?

I would just guess it's a dimple. My DD2 has dimples at the back of both of her shoulders. Cute but strange.









Me daughter had the same thing


----------



## ASusan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *perl* 
Has he by chance had a steroid injection? I had one once and had a big dent where there was some muscle atrophy at the site of the injection. It was weird. Didn't hurt or feel weird or anything - just looked strange. Eventually it went away (or filled out).

No, That's one of the things I found while googling - people who had indentations left after... HE DID HAVE AN INJECTION...trying to remember when and where and for what.

Asthma...I'm pretty sure...back in...I'll have to check his records at the doctor's office.

THANK YOU. I think this is what it is. I had read online about people having dents left after injections (it sounded like after allergy shots - of something that started with a "K" - I didn't bother looking further because he's never had allergy shots or a "regular" vaccination.). BUt, I just remembered that he DID have an injection. Have to go look it up.


----------



## ASusan

Bumping for the record and to link to my recent post in the allergy forum about my talk with the receptionist while making a doctor's appointment to put his reaction on his record.


----------



## jenkayt

Oh my gosh! I'm so happy I read this. I just discovered a large indention just like this and am completely freaking out. I DID have a steriod injection shot at the site twice in the last year. One for poision ivy and one for a sinus infection. This makes me feel so much better, I had no idea what in the world happened to by perfect butt cheek!! Does this ever fill back in?! What is the remedy? I'm going to schedule an appointment with the same doctor that gave the shots to see if he's ever seen this happen due to his injections. Should I see a dermatologist or my general doctor (the one who gave the shots)? Thanks SOO much for helping me!


----------



## ASusan

Our son's DID fill back in, but if you google it, some people never regain the tissue (some scary stories out there). We give DS all-over body lotion every night after his bath, and we made it a part of the routine to massage the area particularly well each night. This is what our doctor suggested, and DH (the usual lotion-spreader) had already been doing it when we received the recommendation.

We just went to our regular doctor - a family doctor. It was his office that had administered the shot. He noted it in the record and said that he/we would be very cautious about doing a steroid injection again, should he ever really need it. I think since then DS has NOT needed a steroid injection for wheezing. We have his wheezing pretty much under control by avoiding foods that he is sensitive to. One thing about getting those injections is that they need to be placed correctly (not sure where - IN the muscle tissue? rather than BETWEEN muscle and fat??), and this is difficult to do on a child - even more difficult if your child is thin.


----------



## atenleymae

THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH. I've never really freaked out about the indentation on my butt, but it's always bothered me. I had a steroid injection for skin problems and noticed the indentation not long after but was afraid to correlate the two. SO RELIEVED.


----------

